

My dream co-founder (a little correction from a reply) - michjeanty

My dream co-founder doesn't have to be someone famous. It certainly doesn't have to be my friend. (Friends sometimes don't take friends serious. Trust me, I had some experience). My dream co-founder is someone I know; someone I can trust; someone I can share the vision with; my dream co-founder is my soul mate. Ironically, my co-founder is not too far away from that; he's a great guy.
======
swombat
Well, thanks for sharing this. It's going to make a huge difference to my
life. I've now wasted a minute I'll never get back.

------
DarrenStuart
wtf?

------
bcater
Co-founding a family, eh?

------
robmnl
Nice for you, congrats, sounds like the perfect situation :)

------
lyime
ok?

